# Raskin



## Gwen (1 Mars 2011)

Je fait suite a la news sur MacGen ce jour et les précédent.

Quelqu'un a testé Raskin ? C'est bien ? Une alternative vraiment intéressante au Finder ?

Ça demande beaucoup de puissance ?

Bref. Faut'il l'acheter ou pas ?


Très cher et éminent collègue, permets moi de te rappeler que ce qui touche au système et à l'interface du Mac doit prendre place, lorsqu'il s'agit d'alternatives au fonctionnement de base proposées par des tierces parties, doit prendre place dans le forum dédié à ce type d'utilitaires, à savoir le sous forum "Customisation" du forum "Mac OS X". On déménage !


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2011)

Merci pour le déplacement. J'avais oublié la partie customisation. Shame on me. Sorry.

Bon, ça n'a pas rameuté les foules néanmoins.

Du coup, j'ai acheté le logiciel, je l'ai utilisé et franchement, je ne suis pas convaincu. Je ne sais plus ou sont mes infos, et ce qui était rangé ne l'ai plus vraiment. Difficile à prendre en main et fait ralentir l'ordinateur.

Bref, j'aurais pu m'en passer


----------

